# Big Sky/Bridger Bowl Ticket Discounts?



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Not sure about BB/BS, but we can get discounted tickets to Big Mountain and Blacktail Mountain at Costco.

Would be worth a call to the Bozeman Costco:
(406) 585-8700


----------



## glenn (May 13, 2009)

2 years ago albersons was selling 3-packs for moonlight for a pretty good deal. I can't remember the details. I would imagine they still do these. Big sky has a frequent skier card, which is probably like $80 now, which gets you cheaper tickets for each use. If you put in more than 5 days it would probably pay for itself. I seem to remember getting discounts for my g/f at BB when I showed my season pass, but nothing is advertised and the discount wasn't large. Then again BB passes aren't that spendy. Things are stacking up nicely right now.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

Headed up to big sky again today Roy ill look around. Getting good out there supposedly another 6 on top of yesterday's 6-12, for today's morning report.


----------



## jshap (Apr 29, 2011)

Do you have a season pass to a ski resort? Big Sky is doing a promotion where if you stay at the Resort lodging they will honor season passes from anywhere in the world..... See you up here. Today was biblical!!


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

jshap said:


> Do you have a season pass to a ski resort? Big Sky is doing a promotion where if you stay at the Resort lodging they will honor season passes from anywhere in the world..... See you up here. Today was biblical!!


Thanks! I've got the SuperPass+, but we're staying at a house. I'll check w/ the property manager and see whether they're affiliated w/ the resort. Wish I'd known about that before we booked, as we've got a few passes between us--that could have redirected us towards Huntley Lodge and their phat pool! Cosco's got nothing, BTW.

Nice to hear the snow's piling up though!


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

Oh, and jshaps' beta is good! 

http://www.explorebigsky.com/newspost/big-sky-resort-honors-epic-passes-for-second-year-running


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

I can get you 50% off rooms at big sky partner. Man I've been jinxing to get out the last couple days. We haven't been able to ride the cdub except by lift and 600 cc sled... Ahah sleds are awsome. We start riding tomarrow, Freshies all day tomarrow on a fresh resort.. Ill be at big sky Saturday than some employee days Sunday Monday. Gonna be a glorious couple days coming off OT. Oooooohhhhhhwwwwwwww


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Roy, you may remember Seth Turner back from our virgin year on Big South ("97). He runs Black Tie Ski Rental up in Big Sky. Be sure to stop in and say hi.


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

Yeah Dave, I remember Seth. Paddled a Kendo, right? I'll look him up and see if he can remember me!

Thanks Mike, but we've got a big group and a place booked already. Next time I'll hit you up first, since I'm up there from time to time. Grew up in MT and went to MSU back when "MSU Bozeman" was redundant.


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

The Kendo was Brook's or Sloane's. He would paddle whatever he could borrow on a given day.


----------

